# One big dude knocks out half the club



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

This is why you don't be a soyboy bystander when s**t goes down


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

all that because some said his t shirt looked autastic


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

That's ferryhill social club that

@LeeDaLifter gan raj


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks like a grown man at a school disco


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Rumour has it that the guy in the video is @The-Real-Deal and the brawl started when the other guy doubted his 140KG bench.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

So many men dancing together .


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dude needs to chill and realise as well that this generation is of guns not punches.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

What a first class pr**k, gets bumped into and starts on everyone, even those that have no connection to the original guy that bumped into him :huh:


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

fu**ing bully..absolute tool


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

where are the doorstaff


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Mayzini said:


> where are the doorstaff


 Maybe he was the doorstaff lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> where are the doorstaff


 They shot him after the incident. We will get the new headlines by tomorrow.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

He was looking for it, look how close he's dancing to those lads


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

What I find crazier is not one idiot smacking people , its that a whole group of people don't find the incentive to react against him

pretty pathetic and it's a mere example of how apathetic we have become as a society


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

anna1 said:


> What I find crazier is not one idiot smacking people , its that a whole group of people don't find the incentive to react against him
> 
> pretty pathetic and it's a mere example of how apathetic we have become as a society


 It was a wheat intolerance rave


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

SwoleTip said:


> This is why you don't be a soyboy bystander when s**t goes down


 Guys a bullying c**t, was looking for it, then started blasting lads half his size, absolute pr**k by the looks of it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol, normal bloke V's skinny jeans wearing students.

Back when I first started the door, there was a huge man mountain flinging the doorstaff off him like rag dolls, the guy was way over 6' 5 as a few of the lads were 6' 5. I'd weaved my way through the dance floor n as I got closer I could feel myself thinking 'fcuk, he's bigger than I thought', I knew I'd gotta unleash something on him and as lunged at him my fist flew past his jaw missing contact but as luck would have it, my pointy elbow struck him lovely causing him to fall back with me going with the flow/mayhem. I don't think he even saw me coming and was very dazed as I loaded to finish him off the head doorman grabbed my arm n the guys grabbed a limb each as they tried to carry him out of the firedoor. He was going nuts again(off his head on class A's)....

Anyways, end of the night we're all having a drink as we did and the lads were talking about how I dropped him and was about to finish him off but the head doorman was trying to play it down even though he'd been thrown off as well.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Lol, normal bloke V's skinny jeans wearing students.
> 
> Back when I first started the door, there was a huge man mountain flinging the doorstaff off him like rag dolls, the guy was way over 6' 5 as a few of the lads were 6' 5. I'd weaved my way through the dance floor n as I got closer I could feel myself thinking 'fcuk, he's bigger than I thought', I knew I'd gotta unleash something on him and as lunged at him my fist flew past his jaw missing contact but as luck would have it, my pointy elbow struck him lovely causing him to fall back with me going with the flow/mayhem. I don't think he even saw me coming and was very dazed as I loaded to finish him off the head doorman grabbed my arm n the guys grabbed a limb each as they tried to carry him out of the firedoor. He was going nuts again(off his head on class A's)....
> 
> Anyways, end of the night we're all having a drink as we did and the lads were talking about how I dropped him and was about to finish him off but the head doorman was trying to play it down even though he'd been thrown off as well.


 Thank f"ck for pointy elbows


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Thank f"ck for pointy elbows


 Exactly.

:lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Exactly.
> 
> :lol:


 Those and your stiletto pumps save the day every time


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Those and your stiletto pumps save the day every time


 Stiletto pumps? You mean my squat shoes???


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Stiletto pumps? You mean my squat shoes???


 Exactly big boy :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

it was a vegan natty rave, the bloke doing the knocking out got the wrong weekend, the weekend after was a another special night just for juicers.

he did the exact same thing anyone of us would of done if we realised we were surrounded by natty vegans.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I do s**t like this all the time when I'm playing GTA.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

That's absolutely shocking. Not the violence, the terrible dancing.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Oioi how long ago was this mate?

looks like you got knocked the f**k out.

you recoverd now?

you lost some size since this tho, you look quite big as you lay there on the floor in comparison to now?

what did I tell you about leaving your dwelling?

NOT SAFE

you weren't going on about science, Warcraft, southpark or something again was you?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> @Oioi how long ago was this mate?
> 
> looks like you got knocked the f**k out.
> 
> ...


 How's your sandwiches today Matt? Off you pop worker ant


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

c**t can throw a punch to be fair to him.

Typical Saturday night w**ker though, I don't miss my drinking days lol!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> How's your sandwiches today Matt? Off you pop worker ant


 How's your jaw :lol:

that video is a prime example why people like you shouldn't leave the house tho.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> How's your jaw :lol:
> 
> that video is a prime example why people like you shouldn't leave the house tho.


 For the love of God please stop having children. Just stop breeding.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow never seen anything like that before. Feel sorry for the guys trying to calm him down then get one bombed to the face.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> For the love of God please stop having children. Just stop breeding.


 What a beta thing to say, your the most beta bloke I've ever come accross in my life, your like a little dog that just turns onto its back and pisses itself when confronted by a bigger dog.

i really wouldn't be suprised if you had a minge.

little bo peep's got higher test levels than yourself.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fortis said:


> Wow never seen anything like that before. Feel sorry for the guys trying to calm him down then get one bombed to the face.


 Cocaine.....it's a helluva drug!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Fortis said:


> Wow never seen anything like that before. Feel sorry for the guys trying to calm him down then get one bombed to the face.


 That's @Oioi mate, he wasn't trying to calm him down, he would of been talking about southpark, startrek, science or Warcraft.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

completed that game in 2009


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> What a beta thing to say, your the most beta bloke I've ever come accross in my life, your like a little dog that just turns onto its back and pisses itself when confronted by a bigger dog.
> 
> i really wouldn't be suprised if you had a minge.
> 
> little bo peep's got higher test levels than yourself.


 Crawl back up bucket fanny's gash and stop tagging me you absolutely cretin.

Its like I've got some mentally disabled moron following me around.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Crawl back up bucket fanny's gash and stop tagging me you absolutely cretin.
> 
> Its like I've got some mentally disabled moron following me around.


 Sorry I'm probably disturbing you from Warcraft...


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> What a beta thing to say, your the most beta bloke I've ever come accross in my life, your like a little dog that just turns onto its back and pisses itself when confronted by a bigger dog.
> 
> i really wouldn't be suprised if you had a minge.
> 
> little bo peep's got higher test levels than yourself.





Oioi said:


> Crawl back up bucket fanny's gash and stop tagging me you absolutely cretin.
> 
> Its like I've got some mentally disabled moron following me around.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

The little tiffs on here are just first class :lol:

Reminds me of this...


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

T3RBO said:


> The little tiffs on here are just first class :lol:
> 
> Reminds me of this...


 Don't think I've ever seen a thread stay on topic for more than 3 pages with descending into chaos haha


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> The little tiffs on here are just first class :lol:
> 
> Reminds me of this...


 Even they would knock out @Oioi bro


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

D 4 Damage said:


> Don't think I've ever seen a thread stay on topic for more than 3 pages with descending into chaos haha


 Mainly depends if Matts taken his meds for the day


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

D 4 Damage said:


> Don't think I've ever seen a thread stay on topic for more than 3 pages with descending into chaos haha


 This is still completely on topic mate, we're talking about pussys getting knocked out.

video was pussys getting knocked out.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Only happened because @drwae was busy working the door at bingo that night.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

anna1 said:


> What I find crazier is not one idiot smacking people , its that a whole group of people don't find the incentive to react against him
> 
> pretty pathetic and it's a mere example of how apathetic we have become as a society


 Thank you! This was my point. I genuinely cringed at how beta those dudes were, no one was willing to help/jump in and pussies still trying to mitigate the guy when he's clearly swinging for anyone. Don't understand how someone can be so bitchmade aswell as naive


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Fortis said:


> Wow never seen anything like that before. Feel sorry for the guys trying to calm him down then get one bombed to the face.


 Guy is a c**t but it was still impressive, looks like he may have some fighting experience?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Gary29 said:


> Cocaine.....it's a helluva drug!


 Tune!


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> So many men dancing together .


 It's a sausage fest lol


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

SwoleTip said:


> Guy is a c**t but it was still impressive, looks like he may have some fighting experience?


 I think he just looks like a bellend there was no need for it I hate people like this. It doesn't necessarily mean he has lots of fighting experience he was just confident, confidence matters a lot in fights. Lot of those guys were probably doubting to take on the guy. Also getting to worked up having lots of adrenaline hinders your fighting ability you'll lose focus lower your power way down. Iv had lots of people start on me but never leads to a fight because I'm confident look them square in the face but I don't loose my cool I stay calm and confident at the same time


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

SwoleTip said:


> Guy is a c**t but it was still impressive, looks like he may have some fighting experience?


 Mate he was picking on twiglets, could have fu**ing killed someone!

I wouldn't have jumped in if I was a bystander tbh. Bar a few scraps during the rugger I have sweet F.A fighting experience and I'm not one of those delusional lads that thinks going to the gym automatically makes you Barry the Baptist! I'd have dragged the mrs away from that shitpit pronto and any mates nearby and left them all to it. I'd rather be called a pussy than risk the safety of people that matter to me / myself.

Saying that, I'd see if I could help some of the unconscious people, get them out of the way and that. I'd probably react differently if he was twatting a mate, though I'd almost certainly get my ass handed to me. Guy was an animal


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I would have pissed up his leg and ran off after he battered those lads. There's no cool sounding way to say " I battered some lads then some guy pissed on my leg and ran off".


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

When you ask the lad how many sets he has and he says 4-5, expecting he'd say "Last one!"...


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

fu**ing w**ker making a show of himself against lads half his size not wanting any bother. Every town is full of cunstains like this c**t so desperate to make a name for themselves

Would get battered by anyone decent size with a bit experience who is mentally and physically toughened by hard graft and actually wants to go at it with him.


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/proper.mag/videos/307703509783361/UzpfSTEwMDAwNDEwOTk1OTAxODozMDYwNjExMjk0OTk0MTQ6MTA6MDoxNTM4Mzc3MTk5Oi02MzE4NjEwNzc3NzU4ODgxMDc/?id=100004109959018

dis is wot went down after...


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Pimp said:


> dis is wot went down after...


 He's ruthless... I've had bigger poos than him :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pimp said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/proper.mag/videos/307703509783361/UzpfSTEwMDAwNDEwOTk1OTAxODozMDYwNjExMjk0OTk0MTQ6MTA6MDoxNTM4Mzc3MTk5Oi02MzE4NjEwNzc3NzU4ODgxMDc/?id=100004109959018
> 
> dis is wot went down after...


 He'd still smash @Oioi up


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Henda83 said:


> fu**ing w**ker making a show of himself against lads half his size not wanting any bother. Every town is full of cunstains like this c**t so desperate to make a name for themselves
> 
> *Would get battered by anyone decent size with a bit experience who is mentally and physically toughened by hard graft and actually wants to go at it with him. *


 @Oioi for example?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> @Oioi for example?


 Post ye squat big man.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Post ye squat big man.


 Loool post anything little man?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Loool post anything little man?


 I'll post what you want if you post a squat

Twice your bodyweight for a single rep surly isn't a problem for any half experienced lifter.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I'll post what you want if you post a squat
> 
> Twice your bodyweight for a single rep surly isn't a problem for any half experienced lifter.


 Mate I can bench twice my bodyweight, squating it wouldn't be an issue I've posted leg pressing videos of 405kg.

im simply to swole to hold a bar behinde my neck, not a problem you will ever encounter.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I'll post what you want if you post a squat
> 
> Twice your bodyweight for a single rep surly isn't a problem for any half experienced lifter.


 I reckon I could cheating bicep curl your bench, not even taking the piss.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> Thank you! This was my point. I genuinely cringed at how beta those dudes were, no one was willing to help/jump in and pussies still trying to mitigate the guy when he's clearly swinging for anyone. Don't understand how someone can be so bitchmade aswell as naive


 Unfortunately or fortunately not everyone is able to fight and to call them pussies is wrong, society doesn't want us fighting each other and the implications of fighting can be far greater than you think.

Although in my past I have dealt with this type of thing all too often, I'd actually try my best to walk away even though I'd really feel like jumping in.



SwoleTip said:


> Guy is a c**t but it was still impressive, looks like he may have some fighting experience?


 No, looks like he can throw a one punch combination at best. He even fell back when someone jabbed him or was it a shove? Had the lad jumped on him at that point he'd have been fcuked. Then over by the sofas he hit that other lad a few times and he just walked away like it didn't happen. Just a big fish in a small pond.



Ares said:


> Mate he was picking on twiglets, could have fu**ing killed someone!
> 
> I wouldn't have jumped in if I was a bystander tbh. Bar a few scraps during the rugger I have sweet F.A fighting experience and I'm not one of those delusional lads that thinks going to the gym makes you Barry the Baptist! I'd have dragged the mrs away from that shitpit pronto and any mates nearby and left them all to it. I'd rather be called a pussy than risk the safety of people that matter to me / myself.
> 
> Saying that, I'd see if I could help some of the unconscious people, get them out of the way and that. I'd probably react differently if he was twatting a mate, though I'd almost certainly get my ass handed to me. Guy was an animal


 Just be careful in trying to help people when the danger is still present.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Oioi I didn't realise you had posted a bench vid bro

well good effort props to giving it a go.

probably stick to science, Warcraft and southpark tho hey?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


>


 I don't mind you using my videos but if you profit from it, I'll sue yo' ass!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Mate I can bench twice my bodyweight, squating it wouldn't be an issue I've posted leg pressing videos of 405kg.
> 
> im simply to swole to hold a bar behinde my neck, not a problem you will ever encounter.


 I just hear excuses.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I just hear excuses.


 Lol I've probably posted 9 videos on this site, only one you have is one above.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't mind you using my videos but if you profit from it, I'll sue yo' ass!!


 Mate @Oioi finally posts a video after so long!

and you try take his glory!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol I've probably posted 9 videos on this site, only one you have is one above.


 And yet no squat.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> And yet no squat.


 Only videos you've posted are southpark ones I think lol....

stick to science, southpark, Warcraft little fella.

bodybuilding, weightlifting.....

your just not that guy.....


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Only videos you've posted are southpark ones I think lol....
> 
> stick to science, southpark, Warcraft little fella.
> 
> ...


 Don't give it big licks when you can't squat ye wally.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Don't give it big licks when you can't squat ye wally.


 You can't do anything....

YOUR NOT THAT GUY


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> You can't do anything....
> 
> YOUR NOT THAT GUY


 And yet I can squat.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> And yet I can squat.


 Nope, only squating you do is to sit down into your pc gaming chair, for your all day warcraft sessions or southpark binges.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm simply to swole to hold a bar behinde my neck, not a problem you will ever encounter.


 That's Cos you don't have enough weight on it. I can't hold anything less than 100kg behind my neck as it won't push down hard enough.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's Cos you don't have enough weight on it. I can't hold anything less than 100kg behind my neck as it won't push down hard enough.


 Got legs 2moro mate I'll start on squat last week I left it till last, I'll try starting on 100kg


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Nope, only squating you do is to sit down into your pc gaming chair, for your all day warcraft sessions or southpark binges.


 Double your bodyweight for a rep or GTFO.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> starting on 100kg


 Video for reps


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Double your bodyweight for a rep or GTFO.


 Lol....

a scince, computer geek with no relevance or credibility telling mwah to GTFO...

good one lol...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Got legs 2moro mate I'll start on squat last week I left it till last, I'll try starting on 100kg


 I just use the bar but held higher then work up in plates and by 2 plates it'll sit better.

Another thing to do is make sure you squeeze shoulder blades together as you force yourself under the bar.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol....
> 
> a scince, computer geek with no relevance or credibility telling mwah to GTFO...
> 
> good one lol...


 Excuses not to squat.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> it was a vegan natty rave, the bloke doing the knocking out got the wrong weekend, the weekend after was a another special night just for juicers.
> 
> he did the exact same thing anyone of us would of done if we realised we were surrounded by natty vegans.





DLTBB said:


> Rumour has it that the guy in the video is @The-Real-Deal and the brawl started when the other guy doubted his 140KG bench.


 Guilty as charged... It was the UK-M night out @trey1 , @sjacks & @Frandeman doubted my bench again... them skinny lil juicers had it coming so I went full metal ****tard on them. lil juice heads exploding all over the club, even juicers bleed and get knocked the f**k out. They don't call me the real deal for nothing.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Excuses not to squat.


 You don't even go gym you little muppet.

i can bicep curl your bench how does that make you feel?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> You don't even go gym you little muppet.
> 
> i can bicep curl your bench how does that make you feel?


 How much you think you could squat?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Guilty as charged... It was the UK-M night out @trey1 , @sjacks & @Frandeman doubted my bench again... them skinny lil juicers had it coming so I went full metal ****tard on them. lil juice heads exploding all over the club, even juicers bleed and get knocked the f**k out. They don't call me the real deal for nothing.


 The 9 stone geezer asleep for most of the video was @Oioi

He was getting lippy to people that actually lift again as per


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> How much you think you could squat?


 To be fair, your legs look like they could squat a fair amount. :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> How much you think you could squat?


 More than you little guy, more than you....

i think I remember you telling me your 1 rep max bench was 100kg

i can get close to 30 on that, and 1rm is double.

i also remember you wouldn't even tell me your stats because by your own admission you were ashamed of them


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> More than you little guy, more than you....
> 
> i think I remember you telling me your 1 rep max bench was 100kg
> 
> ...


 Post a video of your squat then.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Post a video of your squat then.


 I'm being called out on lifting by the British equivalent of sheldon cooper, intact worse I found a pic of sheldon cooper in a gym.

you don't go to the gym.

edit: he probably has a little more size to him.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm being called out on lifting by the British equivalent of sheldon cooper, intact worse I found a pic of sheldon cooper in a gym.
> 
> you don't go to the gym.


 So much talk, so little squatting.

Sheldon squats bro


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> So much talk, so little squatting.
> 
> Sheldon squats bro


 So much talk so little anything....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I acted apaulingly once, was in a pub and I said to my mate "next person that bumps into me is getting it" sure enough I got that bump and I punched this guy from one end of the bar to the other ,he was good on his feet considering he was going backwards and managed to stay up,next min the bouncers were onto me and restrained me and I took a moment and realised that everyone that was stood at the bar was splattered in blood,I then spotted Ted Finney at the bar he was a gypsy fist fighter and if he said turn the fckin duke box down it was turned down ,he was now in his 60s and enjoying his whiskey and milk at the bar so first thing I shouted over and said "Sorry Ted" he came walking over towards me and said I got no problem with you boy it's not your blood that's on me he turned to the bouncers and said let him be he didn't start it ,so they did and threw the other guy out


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> So much talk so little anything....


 Let me know when you've "tried" with 100kg tomorrow


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Let me know when you've "tried" with 100kg tomorrow


 I'll let you know nothing boy..... you don't even Lift yet post on a lifting forum all day long.

you wanna be that guy so badly don't you?

your never going to be that guy.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I'll let you know nothing boy..... you don't even Lift yet post on a lifting forum all day long.
> 
> you wanna be that guy so badly don't you?
> 
> your never going to be that guy.


 Spoken like a none squatter.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Spoken like a none squatter.


 You are who you are embrace it....

stop trying to engage with people who lift weights, that's not you.

your not that guy


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

vetran said:


> I acted apaulingly once, was in a pub and I said to my mate "next person that bumps into me is getting it" sure enough I got that bump and I punched this guy from one end of the bar to the other ,he was good on his feet considering he was going backwards and managed to stay up,next min the bouncers were onto me and restrained me and I took a moment and realised that everyone that was stood at the bar was splattered in blood,I then spotted Ted Finney at the bar he was a gypsy fist fighter and if he said turn the fckin duke box down it was turned down ,he was now in his 60s and enjoying his whiskey and milk at the bar so first thing I shouted over and said "Sorry Ted" he came walking over towards me and said I got no problem with you boy it's not your blood that's on me he turned to the bouncers and said let him be he didn't start it ,so they did and threw the other guy out


 Then everybody clapped..


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> You are who you are embrace it....
> 
> stop trying to engage with people who lift weights, that's not you.
> 
> your not that guy


 I'm that guy that squats.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I'm that guy that squats.


 Your this guy


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I'm that guy that squats.


 Video or I call bs you know ukm rules, you post on here enough(while not actually lifting)


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Video or I call bs you know ukm rules, you post on here enough(while not actually lifting)


 Can't call a squat video from me after I already offered to post a vid if you did.

Stick your squat video up and I'll do the same.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Can't call a squat video from me after I already offered to post a vid if you did.
> 
> Stick your squat video up and I'll do the same.


 Lol you can't even prove you squat you numpty!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol you can't even prove you squat you numpty!!


 Excuses.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Excuses.


 



















I think we can safely say I lift, some big numbers there.

go on just one vid... I double dare you...

even a picture?

anything sheldon!!!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I think we can safely say I lift, some big numbers there.
> 
> go on just one vid... I double dare you...
> 
> ...


 We're talking squats.

I see no squats, loads of talk but no squats.

Anyone would think you don't wanna show us your b1tch squat Matt.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> We're talking squats.
> 
> I see no squats, loads of talk but no squats.
> 
> Anyone would think you don't wanna show us your b1tch squat Matt.


 Ow my god!!! Im really shocked I really thought this was going to Be the time @Oioi proved he lifted!!!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> We're talking squats.
> 
> I see no squats, loads of talk but no squats.
> 
> Anyone would think you don't wanna show us your b1tch squat Matt.


 Back to Warcraft little boy lol


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Back to Warcraft little boy lol


 Show us ye squat aha hahaha. All this hot air and not a single squat can be seen.

Double your bodyweight for a rep


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Show us ye squat aha hahaha. All this hot air and not a single squat can be seen.
> 
> Double your bodyweight for a rep


 Mate you don't even post pics of yourself because your such a pathetic little squirt.

ive posted more content than anyone on this site, I have pound for pound the best bench on the site easily.

you won't even post a picture of yourself or even tell people your stats...

im honestly pissing myself laughing at loud for real, your an absolute fu**ing joke....

sjacks has more credibility and relevance than you.

your probably a 15 year old kid lol...


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Mate you don't even post pics of yourself because your such a pathetic little squirt.
> 
> ive posted more content than anyone on this site, I have pound for pound the best bench on the site easily.
> 
> ...


 When you've got a squat worth mentioning tag me bro, tag me.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> When you've got a squat worth mentioning tag me bro, tag me.


 When you even post a picture or even mention your stats!!

not even a fu**ing video!!!!

tag me bro

It's getting late, school 2moro

lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> When you've got a squat worth mentioning tag me bro, tag me.


 See you must have a pic of yourself on your phone?

your thst fu**ing ashamed of yourself you won't even post a pic!

pic now or your a 15 year old school kid


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Lego Body said:


> Then everybody clapped..


 Your new here ,i have more stories to tell been waiting for guys like you that take an interest in me :thumbup1:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> See you must have a pic of yourself on your phone?
> 
> your thst fu**ing ashamed of yourself you won't even post a pic!
> 
> pic now or your a 15 year old school kid


 You've been called out for a squat, I said I post a video myself. Third time I've said it.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> You've been called out for a squat, I said I post a video myself. Third time I've said it.


 Lol your a fu**ing school kid.

i worked you fu**ing right out, we know you like science

View attachment 163237


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> You've been called out for a squat, I said I post a video myself. Third time I've said it.


 Not even talking about lifting now, we all no you don't do that.

just proof your not a 15 year old kid?

gooo oooooon


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Not even talking about lifting now, we all no you don't do that.
> 
> just proof your not a 15 year old kid?
> 
> gooo oooooon


 1. See avi.

2. Post your squat.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> 1. See avi.
> 
> 2. Post your squat.


 A pic of random legs lol

I've fu**ing seriously exposed you this time lol.

the other times about not lifting people probably already knew that but gave you a pass because your such a sad little c**t.

but this is next level exposure!!!

now get in bed!!! Double scince class 2moro!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> 1. See avi.
> 
> 2. Post your squat.





Matt6210 said:


> Not even talking about lifting now, we all no you don't do that.
> 
> just proof your not a 15 year old kid?
> 
> gooo oooooon


 Please forgive my intrusion into this scintillating game of one up man-ship. I think the best way to settle the argument is for you both to post up a short video of you stopping a pig in a passage... :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Oioi it explains the

no kids,

no job

no misses,

being a virgin

still watching southpark,

still playing Warcraft,

No pictures

no stats

no videos

your a fu**ing 15 year old school kid and that's a fu**ing fact I've sussed you right out.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm so confused... I thought @Matt6210 and @Oioi were BFFs...?!

Or is this just banter...?!

Or...?!

I can't keep up with this site anymore.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> A pic of random legs lol
> 
> I've fu**ing seriously exposed you this time lol.
> 
> ...


 More shouting, no squatting.

I'm done for the night. When you've a squat to discuss with me tag me


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> More shouting, no squatting.
> 
> I'm done for the night. When you've a squat to discuss with me tag me


 Read post above, and get in bed your mum go mad finds you on your pc at this time


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Oioi gone very quiet now.....

lol

think I can see a profile deletion and a certain little 15 year old setting up a new fake profile!!

are minors even allowed on this site?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> He's ruthless... I've had bigger poos than him :lol:


 Basically saying you have a massive arse hole x


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

That lump in the vid, not a clue how to fight tbh. no movement whatsoever, stood there like a big stiff idiot as fury would say. just some size and power about him. Look how square he was the whole vid. If anyone there just had the ar*e to step to the side and sly him, he would of dropped.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I would have started windmilling and got a mate to push me in his direction wiping out anyone in my path. Then when sparked out take a sh1te in both his hands and tickle his face into consciousness.


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> I would have started windmilling and got a mate to push me in his direction wiping out anyone in my path. Then when sparked out take a sh1te in both his hands and tickle his face into consciousness.


 that's beautiful and so poetic. this forum is going places now people have stopped troll baiting


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @Oioi it explains the
> 
> no kids,
> 
> ...





Oioi said:


> More shouting, no squatting.
> 
> I'm done for the night. When you've a squat to discuss with me tag me


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

SwoleTip said:


> soyboy



View attachment 163243


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

sjacks said:


> View attachment 163243


 PMSL... That's brilliant. Best post of the day. Amazing


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> That lump in the vid, not a clue how to fight tbh. no movement whatsoever, stood there like a big stiff idiot as fury would say. just some size and power about him. Look how square he was the whole vid. If anyone there just had the ar*e to step to the side and sly him, he would of dropped.


 You don't need technique when you're swinging sledge hammers around, he's knocking people over like bowling pins.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Forum user: hi mate pleased to meet you, out of interest what is your pb on squat

Matty3310: f**k you lad your a school boy c**t i bench 200kg who r u this ain't Netflix I eat pieces of s**t like you pwo bigga is betta who needs brains wen u bench 200 like me 30 reps at 100kg on the bench press. Suck your mums dick c**t fluff


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Is that @BryanTheBeef?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No, looks like he can throw a one punch combination at best. He even fell back when someone jabbed him or was it a shove? Had the lad jumped on him at that point he'd have been fcuked. Then over by the sofas he hit that other lad a few times and he just walked away like it didn't happen.


 Looking at it closely the guy he had an issue with at the beginning got punched and knocked down twice before being pummelled into the sofa. Guy just wouldnt stay the f'k down lol.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> You don't need technique when you're swinging sledge hammers around, he's knocking people over like bowling pins.


 You do!! What's the point swinging a sledgehammer if your accuracy is s**t!! Big pr**k got lucky!

His technique and balance was s**t - if someone had a set of swingers and actually hit him instead of walking up to his face to calm him down he would have been in the floor.

He slapped a crowd full of little bitches ffs


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Guilty as charged... It was the UK-M night out @trey1 , @sjacks & @Frandeman doubted my bench again... them skinny lil juicers had it coming so I went full metal ****tard on them. lil juice heads exploding all over the club, even juicers bleed and get knocked the f**k out. They don't call me the real deal for nothing.


 couldnt b me m8 im natty

and i was 2 busy fingering kelly brook (mrs real deal) in the middle of the dancer as the beat dropped


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jake87 said:


> Forum user: hi mate pleased to meet you, out of interest what is your pb on squat
> 
> Matty3310: f**k you lad your a school boy c**t i bench 200kg who r u this ain't Netflix I eat pieces of s**t like you pwo bigga is betta who needs brains wen u bench 200 like me 30 reps at 100kg on the bench press. Suck your mums dick c**t fluff


 I think your missing the point mate, he's asking me to post a squat video when I've posted probably 8 diff videos, 10+ pictures, had logs with all my stats.

He won't even post his stats never mind a picture or video so I don't really think he's in any position to call me out to post anything...

think ive hit the nail on the head anyway tho, don't think @Oioi is exactly who he says he is.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I think your missing the point mate, he's asking me to post a squat video when I've posted probably 8 diff videos, 10+ pictures, had logs with all my stats.
> 
> He won't even post his stats never mind a picture or video so I don't really think he's in any position to call me out to post anything...
> 
> think ive hit the nail on the head anyway tho, don't think @Oioi is exactly who he says he is.


 So you ARENT BFFs...?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

herc said:


> You do!! What's the point swinging a sledgehammer if your accuracy is s**t!! Big pr**k got lucky!
> 
> His technique and balance was s**t - if someone had a set of swingers and actually hit him instead of walking up to his face to calm him down he would have been in the floor.
> 
> He slapped a crowd full of little bitches ffs


 Got footage of yourself from your fights? I seem to remember seeing a bit before. It was fvcking brilliant.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> So you ARENT BFFs...?


 Can't be BFF's with a 15 year old kid mate, people would think I was noncing him off.

plus he's a complete bell end...


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Can't be BFF's with a 15 year old kid mate, people would think I was noncing him off.
> 
> plus he's a complete bell end...


 I thought you whatsapped each other...?!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> I thought you whatsapped each other...?!


 You thought wrong then.


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> I think your missing the point mate, he's asking me to post a squat video when I've posted probably 8 diff videos, 10+ pictures, had logs with all my stats.
> 
> He won't even post his stats never mind a picture or video so I don't really think he's in any position to call me out to post anything...
> 
> think ive hit the nail on the head anyway tho, don't think @Oioi is exactly who he says he is.


 Yet you havnt posted a video of you squatting, that's the point that you skip over every single time resorting to the now tedious Warcraft,nerd,15yr old etc line. Which im sure you find hilarious. it isn't btw

Once you've posted a video squatting then you can regain your crown.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lego Body said:


> Yet you havnt posted a video of you squatting, that's the point that you skip over every single time resorting to the now tedious Warcraft,nerd,15yr old etc line. Which im sure you find hilarious. it isn't btw
> 
> Once you've posted a video squatting then you can regain your crown.


 He's posted a video of nothing.....

he hasn't even posted a picture to prove he goes gym....

he's in know position to call me out on anything, I've said many times before I don't squat, so he's useing that as an excuse not to post anything?

because I don't squat is his get out clause for proving anything? Don't think that's quite right?

i don't find all that hilarious, it's sll true he's spoken about Warcraft, southpark etc... all before

and I genuinely believe he's 15


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

@Matt6210 & @Oioi

View attachment 163271


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Guy is a grade A c**t, thinks just cos he has some size he can throw random fists about at people who aren't even looking his way.

Most of those guys knocked out didn't even see him coming, he sucker punched them.

Guys like that should be put down, there's no hope for them. People would do it to a dog, he's no different.

Maybe eating meat made him too angry.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Varg said:


> Guy is a grad A c**t, thinks just cos he has some size he can throw random fists about at people who aren't even looking his way.
> 
> Most of those guys knocked out didn't even see him coming, he sucker punched them.
> 
> ...


 Maybe he's just turned vegan and lost the plot withdrawing from proper nutrition.

he overheard the first guy he banged saying to his mate "wanna grab a kebab when this place shuts bro" and knowing he was going home to another lentil, kidney bean and leek suprise, lost the plot and just started swinging.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Maybe he's just turned vegan and lost the plot withdrawing from proper nutrition.
> 
> he overheard the first guy he banged saying to his mate "wanna grab a kebab when this place shuts bro" and knowing he was going home to another lentil, kidney bean and leek suprise, lost the plot and just started swinging.


 Can't be. Soya turns you into a woman. Scientific fact.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Varg said:


> Can't be. Soya turns you into a woman. Scientific fact.


 Can't argue with that, but he's only 2 weeks in so his body and test levels are fighting it


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

herc said:


> You do!! What's the point swinging a sledgehammer if your accuracy is s**t!! Big pr**k got lucky!
> 
> His technique and balance was s**t - if someone had a set of swingers and actually hit him instead of walking up to his face to calm him down he would have been in the floor.
> 
> He slapped a crowd full of little bitches ffs


 Take a bow. you could see him a mile off. just a big gearhead bullying some harmless students.



DLTBB said:


> You don't need technique when you're swinging sledge hammers around, he's knocking people over like bowling pins.


 Precision beats power, timing beats speed. this is where your generic meathead falls flat. if you cba, see below, specifically the last fight.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> I would have started windmilling my cock and got a mate to push me in his direction wiping it on anyone in my path. Then when balls deep in him, take a sh1te in both his hands and tickle his face into consciousness.


 This place is getting worse. Filthy c**t you should be ashamed.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I think your missing the point mate, he's asking me to post a squat video when I've posted probably 8 diff videos, 10+ pictures, had logs with all my stats.
> 
> He won't even post his stats never mind a picture or video so I don't really think he's in any position to call me out to post anything...
> 
> think ive hit the nail on the head anyway tho, don't think @Oioi is exactly who he says he is.


 How've you got on "trying" with a 100kg squat bro?

Got a video yet or you still making excuses?

Post your squat b1tch legs.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> How've you got on "trying" with a 100kg squat bro?
> 
> Got a video yet or you still making excuses?
> 
> Post your squat b1tch legs.


 Gym at 4 buddy, looking forward to your bench video!!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Gym at 4 buddy, looking forward to your bench video!!!


 Post your ikkle squat bro aha hahaha


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Post your ikkle squat bro aha hahaha


 Post your ikkle anything bro hahaha

how was school?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Post your ikkle squat bro aha hahaha


 What is it the tonight heavy Warcraft sesh or southpark?

better get your homework done tho, don't want your mam going crackers again!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Post your ikkle anything bro hahaha
> 
> how was school?





Matt6210 said:


> What is it the tonight heavy Warcraft sesh or southpark?
> 
> better get your homework done tho, don't want your mam going crackers again!!


 




Na fam you ain't that dude :thumb

I'll be back to see how you've got on with your baby squat.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Na fam you ain't that dude :thumb
> 
> I'll be back to see how you've got on with your baby squat.


 I curl your bench


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

He isn't even big, he is just sucker punching students. Hope the cvnt gets what is coming to him.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> I would have started windmilling and got a mate to push me in his direction wiping out anyone in my path. Then when sparked out take a sh1te in both his hands and tickle his face into consciousness.


 No surprise there :thumbup1:

Want a second job ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I curl your bench


 Let us know how much you've managed to squat.

100kg is for kids you tart.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Let us know how much you've managed to squat.
> 
> 100kg is for kids you tart.


 Yeap and you can't bench it lol, When you get older you will get stronger don't worry.

saying that I could probably bench more at 16 then you will when you hit 20, 25 or even 30


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeap and you can't bench it lol, When you get older you will get stronger don't worry.
> 
> saying that I could probably bench more at 16 then you will when you hit 20, 25 or even 30


 I await your squat b1tch legs.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I await your squat b1tch legs.


 I'll post a squat but I know no matter what I post you will never post a video or picture of yourself, but I think you should know people couldn't have any less respect for you than they already do... and no way could it detract from your relevance or credibility because you have absolutely zero on both those fronts!

so nothing to loose really just be giveing the lads that actsully lift a good laugh, it would probably make me leave off you a bit tbh...

got to be a reason you've hidden yourself for this long tho hey?

dont expect you to expose yourself now...

fakest guy on the forum, don't even lift....

now get your homework done you will never be a scientist when you grow up at this rate!!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> *I'll post a squat* but I know no matter what I post you will never post a video


 Finally got an answer from b1tch legs.


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Finally got an answer from b1tch legs.


 we got there eventually. gonna grab misen some popcorn and wait 4 the vid

are we not playing Warcraft tonight then?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Oioi first attempts at squating in years glad you spurred me on to start them tbh and don't worry about posting anything stay anonymous (not that you would of)

@BLUE(UK) gave them a go mate sure you can help me on form, light weight but will be doing every week now.

@swole troll sure you give me some form help as well bud, the squat safety bar was much better.

100kg x 10 And 140kg x 1


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> @Oioi first attempts at squating in years glad you spurred me on to start them tbh and don't worry about posting anything stay anonymous (not that you would of)
> 
> @BLUE(UK) gave them a go mate sure you can help me on form, light weight but will be doing every week now.
> 
> ...


 Just use the ssb to build your squat strength whilst refining your form on the regular barbell afterwards

Its just a shoulder mobility issue but this way means you can progress your squat whilst getting use to using a regular bar


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> @Oioi first attempts at squating in years glad you spurred me on to start them tbh and don't worry about posting anything stay anonymous (not that you would of)
> 
> @BLUE(UK) gave them a go mate sure you can help me on form, light weight but will be doing every week now.
> 
> ...


 Ahahahahah a single of 140kg? 10 reps of a ton? I'm genuinely laughing my little tits off Matt.

How does it feel to know that sheldon smoke you on squats? You must be the only guy on this forum that can't even squat his own bench ffs!

Giving it big licks 24/7 and you have the leg power of a small child.

Luckily it's my leg day tomorrow. You'll have my video by the end of the day.

Bless your little effort.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> Just use the ssb to build your squat strength whilst refining your form on the regular barbell afterwards
> 
> Its just a shoulder mobility issue but this way means you can progress your squat whilst getting use to using a regular bar


 I'm 3 weeks into a cruise noticed my strength in general took a drop this week, So still do a set afterwards with normal bar?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Ahahahahah a single of 140kg? 10 reps of a ton? I'm genuinely laughing my little tits off Matt.
> 
> How does it feel to know that sheldon smoke you on squats? You must be the only guy on this forum that can't even squat his own bench ffs!
> 
> ...


 Got to start somewhere bro, I did my worst lift for you....

so I want a bench from you, not a squat

can you squat my bench btw?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> @Oioi first attempts at squating in years glad you spurred me on to start them tbh and don't worry about posting anything stay anonymous (not that you would of)
> 
> @BLUE(UK) gave them a go mate sure you can help me on form, light weight but will be doing every week now.
> 
> ...


 I'll just add that given your wobbles, stick with 100kg for now. Do you have too much cushioning in the trainers?

Watching it, I'd aim for a tad more depth, hard to tell in the video to be fair but I aim A2G.

When squatting, envision knees going out on the way down to create stability. Yours were a bit wobbly as was your hips.

IMO, stick with 100kg for 4 sets of 10-15, yes the breathing will rip you a new arsehole but remember than when you go heavy you WILL need good lungs. Once you feel more stable, move the weight up.

I'd also work on getting under a proper bar. But that's just me.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Mate I can bench twice my bodyweight, *squating it wouldn't be an issue*


 You can't squat double your bodyweight you joker.



Matt6210 said:


> Nope, only squating you do is to sit down into your pc


 And yet I out squat you.



Matt6210 said:


> More than you little guy, more than you....


 Not with those little girl squats bro, not a chance.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> So I want a bench from you, not a squat
> 
> can you squat my bench btw?


 I said squat video from the start :thumb don't try changing things now we've established you squat like a child.

I'll squat your bench before you can squat your own bench


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'll just add that given your wobbles, stick with 100kg for now. Do you have too much cushioning in the trainers?
> 
> Watching it, I'd aim for a tad more depth, hard to tell in the video to be fair but I aim A2G.
> 
> ...


 Yea good shout mate I'll take trainers off and work my 100kg up to more reps, I'm doing leg press, leg extensions and gobblet squats after plus 2 on hams.

proper on legs now like I said I'm on a cruise now so build my strength up naturally sort my form out in next 3 months, then when I'm back on try get a decent lift.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea good shout mate I'll take trainers off and work my 100kg up to more reps, I'm doing leg press, leg extensions and gobblet squats after plus 2 on hams.
> 
> proper on legs now like I said I'm on a cruise now so build my strength up naturally sort my form out in next 3 months, then when I'm back on try get a decent lift.


 Aim for 20 reps of 110kg big man. I'll smash that no worries.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I said squat video from the start :thumb don't try changing things now we've established you squat like a child.
> 
> I'll squat your bench before you can squat your own bench


 I look forward to seeing your physique your so ashamed of, not what your squating!

i look forward to it, let's see who looks like a girl more!!

no far away video either, nice and close like mine, I wanna good look at your delts, chest and arms

:thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea good shout mate I'll take trainers off and work my 100kg up to more reps, I'm doing leg press, leg extensions and gobblet squats after plus 2 on hams.
> 
> proper on legs now like I said I'm on a cruise now so build my strength up naturally sort my form out in next 3 months, then when I'm back on try get a decent lift.


 IMO, Fcuk all these variations. Just do 10 sets of squats unless there are issues. It'll give you more opportunities to find your groove, all the weaker muscles will also be building up with it. Sort your squat then once you're squatting properly and able to push on them, add other things.

Adding other stuff now will just make you squat like a pussy(not push hard) because you'll think you can make up for it on the leg press or suchlike.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I look forward to seeing your physique your so ashamed of, not what your squating!
> 
> i look forward to it, let's see who looks like a girl more!!
> 
> ...


 Your getting a vid with a hoodie on  unlike some idiots I'm not giving any personal information online. You may well not have a pot to p1ss in but I do.

You can see me out squat you and done.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm 3 weeks into a cruise noticed my strength in general took a drop this week, So still do a set afterwards with normal bar?


 Yea id do the ssb what ever sets n reps you've programmed and then hit the regular bar for just a few sets of 5

Get use to getting the bar comfy and stable on your back and then slowly start adding weight and eventually sub out the ssb once the regular bar is becoming challenging


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Your getting a vid with a hoodie on  unlike some idiots I'm not giving any personal information online. You may well not have a pot to p1ss in but I do.
> 
> You can see me out squat you and done.


 Lol of course you are, Height, weight and what you bench personal info?

tbh you could just get any video off YouTube seeing as your a faceless internet troll.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> Aim for 20 reps of 110kg big man. I'll smash that no worries.


 How do you get 110kg? I don't think I've ever put 5's on each side when squatting, I'd barely feel the difference.

3 sets of 20reps with 140kg is where it's at.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol of course you are, Height, weight and what you bench personal info?
> 
> tbh you could just get any video off YouTube seeing as your a faceless internet troll.


 Don't worry you'll all know its me bro  no doubt about it haha.

None of your half reps either!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> I wanna good look at your delts, chest and arms


 Are you Purple Aki? :lol:

@Oioi will you be wearing short shorts?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> How do you get 110kg? I don't think I've ever put 5's on each side when squatting, I'd barely feel the difference.
> 
> 3 sets of 20reps with 140kg is where it's at.


 Ye pair of plates and a 5. Each week I just went up 2.5kg on my 20 rep squat untill I started 531.

I'm a good way off 20 reps of 140kg unfortunately.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@BLUE(UK)I can wear short shorts for purpleGirlSquats6210


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> IMO, Fcuk all these variations. Just do 10 sets of squats unless there are issues. It'll give you more opportunities to find your groove, all the weaker muscles will also be building up with it. Sort your squat then once you're squatting properly and able to push on them, add other things.
> 
> Adding other stuff now will just make you squat like a pussy(not push hard) because you'll think you can make up for it on the leg press or suchlike.


 Yeah next week or maybe sat if quads feeling ok, im going to hit 10 sets at 100kg every set to failure.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> Ye pair of plates and a 5. Each week I just went up 2.5kg on my 20 rep squat untill I started 531.
> 
> I'm a good way off 20 reps of 140kg unfortunately.


 As I said before, your avi shows your legs being decent(or at least they do on my phone) so it doesn't surprise me that you have a decent squat.

20 reps with 110kg is decent, do you do a few sets with that or a single set?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> @BLUE(UK)I can wear short shorts for purpleGirlSquats6210


 Yeah I'm expecting big things little fella, seeing as my 1rm bench is double yours by rights your 1rm squat should be double mine


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah next week or maybe sat if quads feeling ok, im going to hit 10 sets at 100kg every set to failure.


 [email protected] every set to failure, your arse will be so cramped up that you'll be ready for home by set 5!!

I'd forget doing mental sets because your form will go to s**t, just do 10 sets of 10 or work up to it, if you manage that with 100kg I'll take my hat off to you. You'll soon be doing decent weights but get the form right and plenty of depth.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I'm expecting big things little fella, seeing as my 1rm bench is double yours by rights your 1rm squat should be double mine


 Lol, you're as bad as my training partner, I mention any exercise and he'll shut me up with his bench press!! Haha.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> As I said before, your avi shows your legs being decent(or at least they do on my phone) so it doesn't surprise me that you have a decent squat.
> 
> 20 reps with 110kg is decent, do you do a few sets with that or a single set?


 The 20 reps are normally a finisher to my actual workout. The 110kg session was after 135kg 5x5 I believe if I remember correctly, possible after 110x5 120x5 127.5x14. I forget which session tbh.

Hoestly I don't think I'd have 2 sets of that unless I went to do it fresh. Maybe I'll try sometime soon.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oioi said:


> Ye pair of plates and a 5. Each week I just went up 2.5kg on my 20 rep squat untill I started 531.
> 
> I'm a good way off 20 reps of 140kg unfortunately.


 What's your current programme lad?

I was running 3x10 squats and hit 155kg last week. Switching back to strength programme this week


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> @BLUE(UK)I can wear short shorts for purpleGirlSquats6210


 Wait you shitting me you pride yourself on squating and your talking about 110kg x 20.

tonight was basically my first time squating and I've very recently started training legs, so I'm not really very far at all off what you lift you muppet lol.

and every single other exercise in the gym you will never, eva hit any of my numbers in your life


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

20 reps of 140kg is when you're starting to get good at squatting


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> The 20 reps are normally a finisher to my actual workout. The 110kg session was after 135kg 5x5 I believe if I remember correctly, possible after 110x5 120x5 127.5x14. I forget which session tbh.
> 
> Hoestly I don't think I'd have 2 sets of that unless I went to do it fresh. Maybe I'll try sometime soon.


 135kg 5x5 is decent IMO and to do 110kg x 20 reps at the end is very good.

Have you considered instead of 135kg 5x5, try 135kg 8reps x 3sets to see how you can push the reps up with the same weight and then work to doing extra sets? Just an idea.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> [email protected] every set to failure, your arse will be so cramped up that you'll be ready for home by set 5!!
> 
> I'd forget doing mental sets because your form will go to s**t, just do 10 sets of 10 or work up to it, if you manage that with 100kg I'll take my hat off to you. You'll soon be doing decent weights but get the form right and plenty of depth.


 Yea prolly right, maybe I'm getting a bit to jolly at just starting squating lol

10 x 10


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I'm expecting big things little fella, seeing as my 1rm bench is double yours by rights your 1rm squat should be double mine


 That's not how logic works Matt but hey ho.



herc said:


> What's your current programme lad?
> 
> I was running 3x10 squats and hit 155kf last week. Switching back to strength programme this week


 I did 5x5 whilst cutting and I'm on my third session of 531 tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

That squat video didn't look great, looks like your legs and core have got a s**t load of catching up to do compred to your upper body but I reckon you'll be able to do it quite quickly if you're consistent.

I see 20 rep squatting as a cardio test more than anything else TBH boys.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oioi said:


> That's not how logic works Matt but hey ho.
> 
> I did 5x5 whilst cutting and I'm on my third session of 531 tomorrow.


 How you finding 531 ? I got wild bored after a few cycles off it.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 135kg 5x5 is decent IMO and to do 110kg x 20 reps at the end is very good.
> 
> Have you considered instead of 135kg 5x5, try 135kg 8reps x 3sets to see how you can push the reps up with the same weight and then work to doing extra sets? Just an idea.


 I stopped 5x5 at 135kg and have just moved onto 531. Dunno how familiar you are with it but the last working set is AMRAP, which in my case was 120kg x16 first week, 127.5kg x14second week and I'm due 135kgx12 tomorrow. Hoping to get 13 tbh.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Wait you shitting me you pride yourself on squating and your talking about 110kg x 20.


 Lol, high rep squats are a f'kin killer, going from 10-20reps is the difference between walking up a hill and walking up a mountain.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

herc said:


> How you finding 531 ? I got wild bored after a few cycles off it.


 So far I'm very much enjoying it but I'm only onto my third session of the first cycle so I can't really comment yet tbh. I'll carry on untill I loose interest then swap out for 5x5 for a while I reckon.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Wait you shitting me you pride yourself on squating and your talking about 110kg x 20


 Lets see your 20 reps when your ready bro 

Don't chat shyte when your still sqautting kids weights.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> That squat video didn't look great, looks like your legs and core have got a s**t load of catching up to do compred to your upper body but I reckon you'll be able to do it quite quickly if you're consistent.
> 
> I see 20 rep squatting as a cardio test more than anything else TBH boys.


 I disagree - the mental strength , leg strength and the drive to achieve that is more than a mere test of cardio.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> That squat video didn't look great, looks like your legs and core have got a s**t load of catching up to do compred to your upper body but I reckon you'll be able to do it quite quickly if you're consistent.
> 
> I see 20 rep squatting as a cardio test more than anything else TBH boys.


 I agree but I'm surprised you don't do some high rep squats. It certainly makes you dig deep and realise how much easier it is to shove a load of weight on and stick with lower reps. Haha.



Oioi said:


> I stopped 5x5 at 135kg and have just moved onto 531. Dunno how familiar you are with it but the last working set is AMRAP, which in my case was 120kg x16 first week, 127.5kg x14second week and I'm due 135kgx12 tomorrow. Hoping to get 13 tbh.


 That's good squatting, the AMRAPS. Do you stop for a breather or just keep going?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oioi said:


> So far I'm very much enjoying it but I'm only onto my third session of the first cycle so I can't really comment yet tbh. I'll carry on untill I loose interest then swap out for 5x5 for a while I reckon.


 Look up the 531 BBB boring but big it's pretty decent programme

I'm starting back this week on strength just going to do 3x5 ramping sets on the big 3 then throw in assistance work at the end of the session


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> I disagree - the mental strength , leg strength and the drive to achieve that is more than a mere test of cardio.


 Agree with this too.

As I said previously, it makes you appreciate being able to just shove an extra plate on and do fewer reps, getting it over and done with quickly!!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

What are we saying depth wise?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

herc said:


> I disagree - the mental strength , leg strength and the drive to achieve that is more than a mere test of cardio.


 I've zero cardio to speak of imo. I'm with herc on this, 20 reps take some mental strength to battle through. It's genuinely a test of tenacity imo.



BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you stop for a breather or just keep going?


 I try to keep going but normally take a 2 second pause after 75% completion roughly and then another 2 second pause for the last 5% killer. The 20 reps I bang 10, 2 second pause, bang 5, pause, slow 5 whilst counting backwards to finish.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 163279
> 
> 
> What are we saying depth wise?


 About there isn't it?

Heel off the floor?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 163279
> 
> 
> What are we saying depth wise?


 Sufficient.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> About there isn't it?
> 
> Heel off the floor?


 I think I need some new trainers to be honest, the ones in that pic are not ideal to squat in, theres nothing to them.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> I think I need some new trainers to be honest, the ones in that pic are not ideal to squat in, theres nothing to them.


 Squat barefoot bro


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> I think I need some new trainers to be honest, the ones in that pic are not ideal to squat in, theres nothing to them.


 I recently bought some squat shoes, I'm pleased I did as they just seem more planted.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> That's not how logic works Matt but hey ho.
> 
> I did 5x5 whilst cutting and I'm on my third session of 531 tomorrow.


 Not how logic works? You can just lift more than me on an exercise you do and I don't, but every other exercise in the gym you will never ever hit my numbers in your wildest little dreams.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> Squat barefoot bro


 I used to but struggle now.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

herc said:


> Squat barefoot bro


 I might visit the doctor TBH because I'm proper comically flat footed, my feet look like flippers. There's no arch whatsoever.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Not how logic works? You can just lift more than me on an exercise you do and I don't


 Shush now b1tch legs.

Get practicing.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Shush now b1tch legs.
> 
> Get practicing.


 What you benching agsin?

still 100kg 1rm yeah? I can get close to 30 reps on the kido.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> I might visit the doctor TBH because I'm proper comically flat footed, my feet look like flippers. There's no arch whatsoever.


 Doc might prescribe you some special shoes.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> That squat video didn't look great, looks like your legs and core have got a s**t load of catching up to do compred to your upper body but I reckon you'll be able to do it quite quickly if you're consistent.
> 
> I see 20 rep squatting as a cardio test more than anything else TBH boys.


 spot on.

but tell me that on rep 19 when your arse falls out


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> What you benching agsin?
> 
> still 100kg 1rm yeah? I can get close to 30 reps on the kido.


 B1tch legs says what?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> B1tch legs says what?


 Can't wait to see your fu**ing flimsy pathetic body lol, I'm guessing I had more size than you when I was 17


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @Oioi first attempts at squating in years glad you spurred me on to start them tbh and don't worry about posting anything stay anonymous (not that you would of)
> 
> @BLUE(UK) gave them a go mate sure you can help me on form, light weight but will be doing every week now.
> 
> ...


 Stop it please 

Giving Big mouth and

that's all you got ??? LOL

What gear you on??

So won't buy any of it


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> B1tch legs says what?


 What you bench again?

i missed that post?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Doc might prescribe you some special shoes.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Stop it please
> 
> Giving Big mouth and
> 
> ...


 Nothing at moment, we'll cruise dose test, 1st time I've eva really squated mate so not bad going really.....

This video was couple weeks ago


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Stop it please
> 
> Giving Big mouth and
> 
> ...


 What gear you on here??

i really want some loool


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Frandeman Got serious trap, chest and delt development going on there bro


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @Frandeman Got serious trap, chest and delt development going on there bro


 What you shaking f**got

Too much weight for you ?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> What you shaking f**got
> 
> Too much weight for you ?


 I'll get them numbers up bro don't you worry, I've never trained legs properly and when I've trained legs not squated.

Hopefully add some good weight on my legs.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I'll get them numbers up bro don't you worry, I've never trained legs properly and when I've trained legs not squated.
> 
> Hopefully add some good weight on my legs.


 It doesn't matter how much you bench or squat when everyone thinks you are an idiot


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> It doesn't matter how much you bench or squat when everyone thinks you are an idiot


 Don't think that's completely true pal, I speak to lots of people off in private messages or on what's app.

if someone that looked like this thought I was an idiot I wouldn't really be to botherd tho, do you have any teeth your mouth?it looks all sunk in like when old people don't have teeth?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Frandeman hairlines completely gone as well ain't it, looks pretty thin up there.

great muscle development tho :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @Frandeman hairlines completely gone as well ain't it, looks pretty thin up there.
> 
> great muscle development tho :lol:


 Back to the gym fu**ing idiot


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Back to the gym fu**ing idiot


 Yeap will be 2moro buddy


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

This is a great time to be on uk-powerlifting


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Too much sexual tension in this thread.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Turned out nice again.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Turned out nice again.


 Wouldn't go as far as nice buddy...

unless you like skinny old men that are going bald, with no teeth.

surely you gotta have more muscle mass than this? Look forward to video

:thumb


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Can you imagine the cretin @Matt6210 would turn in too if he took the comfort blanket beanie off his head and wore an Autastic t shirt. Utter carnage in his world wide webz world.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pimp said:


> Can you imagine the cretin @Matt6210 would turn in too if he took the comfort blanket beanie off his head and wore an Autastic t shirt. Utter carnage in his world wide webz world.


 Wouldn't fit into an alt fit autastic t shirt mate, only go up to xl.

So rest easy....


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Wouldn't fit into an alt fit autastic t shirt mate, only go up to xl.
> 
> So rest easy....


 T shirt sizes dont measure by ego


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Wouldn't fit into an alt fit autastic t shirt mate, only go up to xl.
> 
> So rest easy....


 And not legs 

View attachment 163289


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> And not legs
> 
> View attachment 163289


 I don't even need to photoshop this mate

This is how you really look lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> I don't even need to photoshop this mate
> 
> This is how you really look lol
> 
> View attachment 163291


 This is legit what I look like while I'm scrolling through this thread.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

DLTBB said:


> This is legit what I look like while I'm scrolling through this thread.


 It's What I would look like if I stopped training, stopped eating, stopped jabbing and smoked crack for 30 odd years.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Mmmmmm popcorn


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I don't even need to photoshop this mate
> 
> This is how you really look lol
> 
> View attachment 163291


 I am 40

Getting paid to f**k fat bitches like yours when you do it for pleasure ?

You won't make 40 working on a scaffolding mate

be safe


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> I am 40
> 
> Getting paid to f**k fat bitches like yours when you do it for pleasure ?
> 
> ...


 there is no comeback from this I don't even have to reply to you...

fu**ing look at yourself looool


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> I am 40
> 
> Getting paid to f**k fat bitches like yours when you do it for pleasure ?
> 
> ...


 fu**ing 40 lol bollox you look closer to 60, you ain't got no fu**ing teeth from all the crack smoking for crying out loud lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> fu**ing 40 lol bollox you look closer to 60, you ain't got no fu**ing teeth from all the crack smoking for crying out loud lol


 Careful don't fall from the scaffolding

Who is going to look after your kids ?

Dad number 1

Dad number 2

Dad number 3


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> I am 40
> 
> Getting paid to f**k fat bitches like yours when you do it for pleasure ?
> 
> ...


 as petty as this all is.... There's no way you're only 40.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Pimp said:


> as petty as this all is.... There's no way you're only 40.


 I'd love to know which banned member you are


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Careful don't fall from the scaffolding
> 
> Who is going to look after your kids ?
> 
> ...


 Again I'll remind you, that this is you.

plz see attached picture.

p.s I'd prefer to be dead than look like that, and that's gods honest :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I'd love to know which banned member you are


 Aww sticking up for your bf?

i both your 1rm benches together ain't as good as mine lol!!

i can deffo do more reps @ 140 or 160 or 180

than both you pathetic muppets put together lol


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Aww sticking up for your bf?
> 
> i both your 1rm benches together ain't as good as mine lol!!
> 
> ...


 I'm asking who the guy is, shut it b1tch legs.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I'm asking who the guy is, shut it b1tch legs.


 Who he is?

worry about who you are yourself little lad, faceless internet troll with a skinny crack head grandad looking mother ****er sticking up for you lol


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Who he is?
> 
> worry about who you are yourself little lad, faceless internet troll with a skinny crack head grandad looking mother ****er sticking up for you lol


 Shush now 

The joy knowing I can squat big man's 1rm for reps and sets negates my interest in arguing with the forums numero uno fuuk tard.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Shush now
> 
> The joy knowing I can squat big man's 1rm for reps and sets negates my interest in arguing with the forums numero uno fuuk tard.


 Knowing I can get 30 reps on your 1rep max bench and the fact I can bicep curl what you bench is fu**ing hilarious.

wheres grandad crackhead gone?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Shush now
> 
> The joy knowing I can squat big man's 1rm for reps and sets negates my interest in arguing with the forums numero uno fuuk tard.


 Ain't you missing southpark?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Knowing I can get 30 reps on your 1rep max bench and the fact I can bicep curl what you bench is fu**ing hilarious.
> 
> wheres grandad crackhead gone?


 What's your kids name again??

Coco rocko Chanel Chantel ??

Christmas must be fun playing

Who it's the daddy ???


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> wheres grandad crackhead gone?


 Fuukin ye missus?



Matt6210 said:


> Ain't you missing southpark?


 Your like a clapping monkey that just won't stop.

I'm done talking to you tonight.

Toodle pip c0ck breath


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> What's your kids name again??
> 
> Coco rocko Chanel Chantel ??
> 
> ...


 I don't know why your still talking, you must not understand me... so I'll write it in Spanish

Este eres tu


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Fuukin ye missus?
> 
> Your like a clapping monkey that just won't stop.
> 
> ...


 Hopefully you'll get a f**k one day, won't hold my breath tho, can't be easy...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I don't know why your still talking, you must not understand me... so I'll write it in Spanish
> 
> Este eres tu
> 
> View attachment 163301


 fu**ing hamster in the gym

Always wanted to look like that


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So much benching got no chest

Fake plates


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> fu**ing hamster in the gym
> 
> Always wanted to look like that
> 
> View attachment 163303


 Lol best you can do an old pic lol!

look at your fu**ing self in a recent pic.

you look like a fu**ing aids victim


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> So much benching got no chest
> 
> Fake plates
> 
> View attachment 163305


 Can I just reiterate this is what you look like, this picture is you!!!

Do you understand?

View attachment 163309


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Just to put this into perspective I as a 48 yo natty can squat more than @Matt6210 @Frandeman and @oink oink...using a barbell, hack or anything else..and i'm talking for reps and sets.

...waits to be called out for barbell squat...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like a fu**ing mongo to me

No surprise you got the Mrs you got 

Bet your kids got special needs like you :tt2:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Just to put this into perspective I as a 48 yo natty can squat more than @Matt6210 @Frandeman and @oink oink...using a barbell, hack or anything else..and i'm talking for reps and sets.
> 
> ...waits to be called out for barbell squat...


 A fu**ing bar would crush @Frandeman you can see his fu**ing bones, and he can't even play the lean card look at his saggy bitch titties.

just for my own piece of mind how many teeth you got left man?

all your mouths sunk in bad...

any young kids reading this just say no to the pipe

You could end up looking like this


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Just to put this into perspective I as a 48 yo natty can squat more than @Matt6210 @Frandeman and @oink oink...using a barbell, hack or anything else..and i'm talking for reps and sets.
> 
> ...waits to be called out for barbell squat...


 House rules Steve 

Care to share your squat without this turning into a shyte slinging?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Looks like a fu**ing mongo to me
> 
> No surprise you got the Mrs you got
> 
> ...


 Let's just take into account this is you for a a minute lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Two good comparison shots, both recent shots in same sort of pose?

@Frandeman you even lift brah?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> House rules Steve
> 
> Care to share your squat without this turning into a shyte slinging?


 Why do you think I posted... I''ll wait for 60 odd pages of s**t then post the video, then again I might not.. lol who knows..? I haven't taken any BB squat video's as of yet suppose I have never been called out on squats before. I do have a 230 kg hack squat vid which was taken some time ago... I'm right back into the Barbell squats lately, I generally switch between the hack, BB and leg press periodically. I always include calf raises, kicks (leg extensions) n ham curls on leg n abdominal day all for sets n reps 

Let the shitstorm ensue :lol:


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Two good comparison shots, both recent shots in same sort of pose?
> 
> @Frandeman you even lift brah?
> 
> View attachment 163317


 Looks like you have a mouth full of cum.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pimp said:


> Looks like you have a mouth full of cum.


 If that's what your cum looks like mate, I'd get down doctors 1st thing in morning, maybe even go a and e now.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Retarded people shouldn't be allowed to have kids mate

Who it's going to look after them ?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Retarded people shouldn't be allowed to have kids mate
> 
> Who it's going to look after them ?
> 
> View attachment 163323


 Mate you can insult my wife and kids all you like it says a lot about you...

but at the end of the day this is what you look like.... this is you... no photo shop nothing... this is really you... I think you should think about that for a bit.

View attachment 163327


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Mate you can insult my wife and kids all you like it says a lot about you...
> 
> but at the end of the day this is what you look like.... this is you... no photo shop nothing... this is really you... I think you should think about that for a bit.


 You fu**ing wishing to look this good at 40 

retard

View attachment 163329


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> You fu**ing wishing to look this good at 40
> 
> retard
> 
> View attachment 163329


 Lol look that good at 40, if your 40 which I seriously doubt that means your 8 years older than me?

you think this looks like 8 years difference?

Your fu**ing well into your 50's


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol look that good at 40, if your 40 which I seriously doubt that means your 8 years older than me?
> 
> you think this looks like 8 years difference?
> 
> ...


 f**got

that's me Hangover and on holiday ...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> f**got
> 
> that's me Hangover and on holiday ...


 Lol......

fu**ing big hang over you silly old c**t...

even with the amount of crack you smoked you wouldn't look that old at 40....

you are past 55....

go on give me a laugh how many teeth you got?


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

is that a massive cold sore @Matt6210


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lego Body said:


> is that a massive cold sore @Matt6210


 No bust my lip at work very observant tho wonderd what you going on about lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol......
> 
> fu**ing big hang over you silly old c**t...
> 
> ...


 Nearly as many as you got kids that are no yours


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> No bust my lip at work very observant tho wonderd what you going on about lol


 u wasnt one in that club who got knocked out then


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Pimp said:


> as petty as this all is.... There's no way you're only 40.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Nearly as many as you got kids that are no yours


 Mate you look like this I don't understand how you can try and insult anybody I'm a little confused


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Pimp said:


> View attachment 163335


 poor Photoshop level.

Lego body disapproves


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Mate you look like this I don't understand how you can try and insult anybody I'm a little confused
> 
> View attachment 163337


 I seen the Mrs you manage to get

Rather f**k blokes for money


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> I seen the Mrs you manage to get
> 
> Rather f**k blokes for money


 Buddy you look like a 60 year old crack head with no teeth, that possibly has aids.

i don't understand how you keep trying to make a come back from this picture?

fu**ing look at the state of yourself


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Frandeman I don't even need to comment anymore the picture speaks for itself, this picture Says a thousand words.

each time you talk I'll just post it, no matter what rubbish you say I win lol.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol look that good at 40, if your 40 which I seriously doubt that means your 8 years older than me?
> 
> you think this looks like 8 years difference?
> 
> ...


 Same hairlines on both lads here lol


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

trey1 said:


> Same hairlines on both lads here lol


 Father and son


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pimp said:


> Father and son


 Can't be bro he's only 8 years older than me remember :lol:


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

lad and dad having a family beef

fookin pikeys


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pimp said:


> Father and son


 Giver and taker


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Pimp said:


> Father and son


 Can't be

He is retarded

And got a small cock


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

trey1 said:


> Giver and taker


 plug and socket

Frandeman would destroy his socket with that plug


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Can't be
> 
> He is retarded
> 
> And got a small cock


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 163345


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 163347


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 163351


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

fu**ing Mongol

Got no chest

View attachment 163355


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> fu**ing Mongol
> 
> Got no chest
> 
> View attachment 163355


 You got no nothing lol

View attachment 163357


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Runs like a fu**ing Mongol too 

View attachment 163359


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Runs like a fu**ing Mongol too
> 
> View attachment 163359


 Trying to find pics of me bless you

wont find anything as fu**ing funny as this tho


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This it's funnier

Retard


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Runs like a fu**ing Mongol too
> 
> View attachment 163359


 I need to get some sleep I'll carry on taking the piss out of you 2moro.

you muscly handsome man you!!! Lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I need to get some sleep I'll carry on taking the piss out of you 2moro.
> 
> you muscly handsome man you!!! Lol
> 
> View attachment 163367


 Go satisfied that cow you got for Mrs


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Go satisfied that cow you got for Mrs
> 
> View attachment 163369


 Morning handsome, working on this great bod today?

seriously stop taking the piss now, how old are you?

Not a chance your younger than 55....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Morning handsome, working on this great bod today?
> 
> seriously stop taking the piss now, how old are you?
> 
> Not a chance your younger than 55....


 Best thing you manage

A fat single mum with 4 kids :thumbup1:

Good luck looking after all of them with your career mate


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Guys can we freshen up the insults now? Repetition is a key aspect of comedy but it needs to move on.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Best thing you manage
> 
> A fat single mum with 4 kids :thumbup1:
> 
> Good luck looking after all of them with your career mate


 This is you... this is your most recent picture, you look 55 with no teeth your body is fu**ing pathetic one of th worst physique I've eva seen on this whole site.

i don't even have to photoshop it you couldn't look any worse if I tried

looooool


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Frandeman go on give us a laugh, how old you really?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Frandeman go on give us a smile?

you got summer teeth?

sum are there sum ain't looool


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

@Frandeman

And @Matt6210

You're like 2 children.

You are both ugly enough to make blind kids cry just deal with it.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Well this thread just keeps on giving.


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

@Frandeman & @Matt6210 when they both realise this isn't real life and meet up to rid the tension


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pimp said:


> @Frandeman & @Matt6210 when they both realise this isn't real life and meet up to rid the tension
> 
> View attachment 163397


 Wonder if @Frandeman gave @Matt6210 a discount for a f**k


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

trey1 said:


> Wonder if @Frandeman gave @Matt6210 a discount for a f**k


 lol no amount of money in the world would get me fu**ing this

And I really think this photo should make lads think about listening to his story's about women paying him for sex, anyone seriously think anyone would pay to have sex with this?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

It's like top trumps of faces..... With each player only having 1 single card ffs.

Amazing thread


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Oioi said:


> It's like top trumps of faces..... With each player only having 1 single card ffs.
> 
> Amazing thread


 Are you still providing a video today? Im bored of the constant pic of @Frandeman and want @Matt6210 to get back on at you.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> It's like top trumps of faces..... With each player only having 1 single card ffs.
> 
> Amazing thread


 Lol this is the best card in the deck trumps anything....

hes 40 you know.... lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> Are you still providing a video today? Im bored of the constant pic of @Frandeman and want @Matt6210 to get back on at you.


 Lol


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> Are you still providing a video today? Im bored of the constant pic of @Frandeman and want @Matt6210 to get back on at you.


 Ye I've filmed it, will upload and share when I'm back this evening.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Ye I've filmed it, will upload and share when I'm back this evening.


 Should be good


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Should be good


 135kg x12

100kg +28kg chains x10


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Oioi said:


> 135kg x12
> 
> 100kg +28kg chains x10


 Looking forward to that vid :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> 135kg x12
> 
> 100kg +28kg chains x10


 More interested in your physique little buddy


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> More interested in your physique little buddy


 I bet you are


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> More interested in your physique little buddy


 oioi posts video and you immediately change your stance. u utter throbber.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> More interested in your physique little buddy


 Don't get too concerned over the details, all you need to know is my physique squats more than your physique.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lego Body said:


> oioi posts video and you immediately change your stance. u utter throbber.


 Huh I never cared about his squat you tool, I wanted a pic or just his stats.

he wouldn't do anything unless I posted a squat vid

i couldn't give a s**t what he squats


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Squats are for girls, bench for big men


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Squats are for girls, bench for big men


 Squats are for girls?

Come join me in the UKM squat video thread mate :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Squats are for girls?
> 
> Come join me in the UKM squat video thread mate :thumb


 Do you see all the women in the gym squating?

yes

do you see them bench pressing?

no


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> More interested in your physique little buddy


 Of course you are f**got


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Huh I never cared about his squat you tool, I wanted a pic or just his stats.
> 
> he wouldn't do anything unless I posted a squat vid
> 
> i couldn't give a s**t what he squats


 Lol fu**ing LOL

Go back to the gym

Looser


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Of course you are f**got
> 
> View attachment 163409


 showed your picture to a couple lads at work, both laughed there bollox off when I said he reckons he's 40...

one asked "why is he even on a bodybuilding forum?"

lol


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Lol fu**ing LOL
> 
> Go back to the gym
> 
> Looser


 He's certainly going to be looser after your meet up.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Pimp said:


> He's certainly going to be looser after your meet up.


 Im sure that's all he wants

A big piece of meat

Up his ass

No sure he can't afford it though with 4 kids and a whale at home


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pimp said:


> He's certainly going to be looser after your meet up.


 Couldn't hit a 8 stone 56 year old that's addicted to crack and already lost all his teeth. :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Im sure that's all he wants
> 
> A big piece of meat
> 
> ...


 "I'm 40 and women pay me for sex"

lol more like

"I'm 56 and I wash peoples hands in a casino toilet"


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> "I'm 40 and women pay me for sex"
> 
> lol more like
> 
> "I'm 56 and I wash peoples hands in a casino toilet"


 and hands out lollipops


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> "I'm 40 and women pay me for sex"
> 
> lol more like
> 
> "I'm 56 and I wash peoples hands in a casino toilet"


 How long for you to make this ???

Doing monkey work 

fu**ing idiot


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> How long for you to make this ???
> 
> fu**ing idiot
> 
> View attachment 163411


 Lol you could be a millionaire for all I care mate, but you would still look like this

:lol:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> How long for you to make this ???
> 
> Doing monkey work
> 
> ...


 How long did it take you and what did you do to earn it?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> How long did it take you and what did you do to earn it?


 He didn't eat for a whole year solid.... you can see in picture


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

LOL AND YOU TAKE STEROIDS

@Frandeman and his steroids gains

loooooool

Doesn't look like you've spent in a day in gym in your whole 56 year old life....


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Who's the fella wearing sunglasses


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jake87 said:


> Who's the fella wearing sunglasses


 @Frandeman, no lie that really him...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jake87 said:


> Who's the fella wearing sunglasses


 He's 40 and women pay him for sex....

hahahhhahhhaaahahhaahahahhahahahah


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> How long did it take you and what did you do to earn it?


 4 hours

Being me


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> He's 40 and women pay him for sex....
> 
> hahahhhahhhaaahahhaahahahhahahahah


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Pimp said:


> @Frandeman & @Matt6210 when they both realise this isn't real life and meet up to rid the tension
> 
> View attachment 163397


 I can't have been the only one that heard Careless Whisper in their head as they saw this!

I'm never gunna post again
Frandy's hips have tooOOoo much rhythm 
Though it's easy to pretend
*garbled throaty noise*


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> 4 hours
> 
> Being me


 Id want more than that if I had to be you and look like this mate.....

#steroidgainz

#juicer

#jumpingpontren


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> 4 hours
> 
> Being me


 You earned all them 50's in 4 hours?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

D 4 Damage said:


> You earned all them 50's in 4 hours?


 Elton John gave it to him


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Squats are for girls, bench for big men


 ...with little legs


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

T3RBO said:


> Elton John gave it to him


 Now that makes sense...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

D 4 Damage said:


> You earned all them 50's in 4 hours?


 He talks pure s**t, this is a photo of him and he's 40 and women pay him to have sex with them....

so.... lol

Edit: he also takes steroids

View attachment 163427


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Chill posting that picture man you're twatting my data.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Chill posting that picture man you're twatting my data.


 Surely not, the photo has only been posted *39* times, or 41 if you include the t-shirt shots :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

T3RBO said:


> Surely not, the photo has only been posted *39* times, or 41 if you include the t-shirt shots :lol:


 @Matt6210 should just set it as his avatar at this point to save himself the effort of manually adding it to his posts.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

DLTBB said:


> @Matt6210 should just set it as his avatar at this point to save himself the effort of manually adding it to his posts.


 f**k thst bro, someone might think it's me


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> Surely not, the photo has only been posted *39* times, or 41 if you include the t-shirt shots :lol:


 get real mate, we are working on @Frandeman numbers now. If you're saying 39 or 41, its 19 or 21.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> Surely not, the photo has only been posted *39* times, or 41 if you include the t-shirt shots :lol:


 Yeah I really don't understand why he keeps saying stuff back to me mate, that picture would be the nail in the coffin of any argument.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I really don't understand why he keeps saying stuff back to me mate, that picture would be the nail in the coffin of any argument.


 Ok Matt

I apologize for naming your wife and kids into this s**t

It was out of order and don't know wtf I was thinking

If I had wife and kids I would be fuming

IM out mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Frandeman your a ****img catfish on a bodybuilding forum, sad c**t your sat at home loooking like this and telling people you use steroids and train....

also telling people women pay you for sex when you look like this?

only way your getting paid for sex is if someone has a really old, skinny bloke with no teeth fettish....

not heard of it yet, but be like gran daddy issues loool

And also telling people your 40 what a fu**ing joke man looool


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't mind me just here eating popcorn :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Ok Matt
> 
> I apologize for naming your wife and kids into this s**t
> 
> ...


 Ok mate fair enough.... job done then.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I Lost it mate :crazy:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> I Lost it mate :crazy:


 Kiss and make up???

:thumb


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> I Lost it mate :crazy:


 Age related. My grandad was the same.

Glad it's all over now, my hard drive is nearly full of photos and gifs dedicated to this thread alone.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Pimp said:


> Age related. My grandad was the same.
> 
> Glad it's all over now, my hard drive is nearly full of photos and gifs dedicated to this thread alone.


 A classic UKM thread ruined by people finding their senses and being mature. Terrible.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Kiss and make up???


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Kiss and make up???
> 
> :thumb


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> A classic UKM thread ruined by people finding their senses and being mature. Terrible.


 Was going down as one of the best on ukm. Page 13 was astounding


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> Thank you! This was my point. I genuinely cringed at how beta those dudes were, no one was willing to help/jump in and pussies still trying to mitigate the guy when he's clearly swinging for anyone. Don't understand how someone can be so bitchmade aswell as naive


 I agree

at that point there is no need to calm him down. There was many all should have gone full rage on him.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@rex everything

As promised, also in UKM squat thread


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> How long did it take you and what did you do to earn it?


 Only poor people show a couple of grand and think its good... fu**ing lol.... :lol:


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> I Lost it mate :crazy:


 Fvckin minge


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> @rex everything
> 
> As promised, also in UKM squat thread


 Good on ya for posting a video of someone squatting mate... Did he know that you took that video and posted it on the web? :whistling:

Not bad for someone with a slight build. What the f**k is that dress sense though... How do you find them camouflage shorts? I had a camouflage jacket once, I put it down somewhere and have not seen it since... :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Only poor people show a couple of grand and think its good... fu**ing lol.... :lol:


 When is a couple of grand ever NOT good...?

I didn't realise you were in the UkM Millionaires Club Steve?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Oioi said:


> @rex everything
> 
> As promised, also in UKM squat thread


 Good stuff mate, when you walked it out it got a bit of a wobble on... also during the set you seemed to lose tightness? You probably lost 3-5 reps there...? Not bashing at all mate, just an observation... otherwise, well done :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> When is a couple of grand ever NOT good...?


 When its all you got and show it for bragging rights.

I never carry money.. This doesn't man I don't have any.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

ausmaz said:


> Good stuff mate, when you walked it out it got a bit of a wobble on... also during the set you seemed to lose tightness? You probably lost 3-5 reps there...? Not bashing at all mate, just an observation... otherwise, well done :thumb


 Indeed, I was overly hasty initially as I was really getting warm fast squatting in a bloody hoodie.

Hopefully my future vids will be more stable.


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> When its all you got and show it for bragging rights.
> 
> I never carry money.. This doesn't man I don't have any.


 Boats N Hoes


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pimp said:


> Boats N Hoes


 More like scrubbers without rubbers :whistling:


----------

